# Miller Engineering signs and billboards



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

*Hi all*

* I just installed the first of what will be a few Miller Engineering products. It was expensive but only because I ordered just one item and the shipping was 1/2 again on top. When I get the other 3 or 4 it will work out better.*

* For a long time I put off buying any of these great signs because there wasn't a whole lot of that going on in a small prairie town of about 300 people but the more I looked, the more I liked it. The big packing house was a fine place to start. I will now select some other small ones like the barber shop, the pub and the hotel. That should be enough.*

* Give it a try if your running inside. And No. I don't work there and I don't know anyone who does. *

* It's just a nice easy thing to do.*










*Of course a still photo doesn't do it justice. *

*Dave*


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

They look great. What scale is it?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod;

They are marketed for HO and O scales, but many of them will work for our large scale trains. The hobby store where I help out was even able to get some signs of local interest made: H & C Coffee, Dr. Pepper, and the Mill Mountain Star. The company even offers a special desktop holder for folks who would like a lighted sign on their desk.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 16 Jan 2014 06:54 AM 
Rod;

They are marketed for HO and O scales, but many of them will work for our large scale trains. The hobby store where I help out was even able to get some signs of local interest made: H & C Coffee, Dr. Pepper, and the Mill Mountain Star. The company even offers a special desktop holder for folks who would like a lighted sign on their desk.

Best,
David Meashey

Yes. The LifeSavers sign is sold as HO/O but really, how long is a piece of string?


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. Is there any way that you could use them outside?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave; 

No arguement from me. Just trying to answer Rod's question. If I had the room for an indoor layout, I'd be looking into some of their signs as well. Besides, signs are sized/built to the location they can occupy. 


Rod;

Don't know what damp conditions would do to them, but I am thinking "BZZzzzzzzz!!" If you were to put one within the show window of a well-sealed storefront maybe?

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Outside might not be a good idea. Well, maybe inside a sealed building - in Arizona. Not here. Cold not so much but the damp would creep in and sooner or later it would do no good. Might be a question to as the manufacturer and I will. Just for fun.

Makes me think of Winnipeg. "But it's a DRY cold!" hahaha.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

*WRT outside signs. Chris at ME sent this.....*

" We still have not found a reliable solution for allowing our singe to be use outside."[/b]

*....so I guess the outside people will just have to install a couple in their workshop. Could be nice.







*

*Dave *


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Shame. They are such nice signs. I will definitely use them on my On30 layout when I start it..........


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

I made bases for mine so I can set them out side and remove them when done....


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Can they be sealed in clear resin, with only the power leads sticking through?


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I am also fond of those signs, I have a Sauers Vanilla sign on my N layout, that is a famous lighted sign in Richmond, VA.

http://www.cfsauer.com/company/

Happened to be in Roanoke VA last weekend and saw the two iconic signs there that Miller also makes










I have pondered how to use them outside, the signs are a very thin laminate quite clever. But no doubt the elements would damage them without some sort of protection. I was thinking of making a thin plexi box to put them in, the wiring could be protected below with a small building, etc. Worth a try I think. And of course, take it in when monsoons are predicted, our our perpetual snow this winter.....

Jerry


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Please let us know how you get on with that Jerry. I would really like to have a couple outside. They would have to be totally waterproof though. We have had a bad year for rain. 
Rod


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Ok Rod, I ordered the coffee sign from a local (Baltimore MD) shop, but no assurance they can get it for me. If they do, I intend to work on an enclosure of some sort. 

Jerry


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

A friend just sandwiched his HOTEL sign (14812) between two sheets of plexiglass and sealed the edges. My thought as well but he said there is a significant fiberoptic effect. He can live with that in this case but some more complex effects might be spoiled. We'll see how that does over the summer.


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

I was looking at the baber shop sign. Looked like it could be made for outdoors, if clear coated. The signs are cool.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

*
*
*That barber pole is my next investment - for inside. I have a nice static one there now so replacement won't be difficult. I'll also do the hotel and Diner in the spring. The 'pink lady' is too big for my pub windows even in the smaller scale. Sad.*


----------



## Postalbiker (May 23, 2014)

as far as using them outside,, couldn't you keep the circuit board inside /or in a sealed unit and run extended power lines to the signs? im working on a garden layout in Iowa, and will have my 'controls' indoors with the power feeds run in a buried line to the layout.. since they are low heat, I would think coating them with a UV protectant sealer would help shield them from the elements,,


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Note that some of the signs come in 2 sizes.
HO size is great for doors
O guage for placement atop buildings.

The movie marquee is awesome, just make your own clear label.


----------



## scoooterc (Jul 21, 2014)

Wow they look terrific !!!﻿


----------

